# A quick Halloween Sketch. I plan to draw some more Halloween art soon!



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Drew this on my Nintendo 3DS XL. I plan to draw more Halloween Art soon!


----------



## GhostTown (Jul 6, 2011)

They still make nintendos?


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

kewl!

u should put together a slide show of all your art ... might be a good projection as a "warm-up" to the big night

amk


----------

